# Guppy Dropping Eggs



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Help! My female Guppies have all been pregnant and recently I found 2 fry (If there were more I'm afraid they were eaten). I've seen 2 of my females drop eggs instead of fry but I was able to see the eyes of the fry weeks ago  I've seen 5 eggs drop and 2 fry. What is wrong with my Guppies?!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothings wrong. I've seen several births from others give eggs and fry at the same time. Usually this is due to stress. Is there anything in there that could be causing it?
Best thing you can do is leave them alone. Of course check up on them, but don't sit and stare at the tank for hours. Don't mess with the water either. Like the temp,ph, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

They were all moved when we got the tank. That's the only MAJOR change I can think of. There have only been the 2 fry I've seen and separated unless the others have been eaten. But I've seen more eggs than fry and it was concerning(is that a word?) to me.
The 2 males and the Cory may be stressing them out too.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

fishmom11 said:


> They were all moved when we got the tank. That's the only MAJOR change I can think of. There have only been the 2 fry I've seen and separated unless the others have been eaten.That may have happened to some  But I've seen more eggs than fry and it was concerning(is that a word?) to me.
> The 2 males and the Cory may be stressing them out too.SOmetimes that happens to me. I move mine to a seperate breeding tnak.


----------

